# Solved: Age of Empires 2 The Conquerors PLEASE HELP!!!



## strategyguy6 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi, I have been trying to do a multiplayer on Age of Empires 2: The Conquerors via LAN, but it has been giving me trouble. I have two computers, one upstairs and one downstairs, connected via a Linksys wireless router (please refer to my specifications page for more info about the router). Both computers are running Windows XP, and I am using two copies of the game, both of which are legal, and are the same exact version. Whenever I try to host a game with one computer, the other computer simply CANNOT detect the game. This happens no matter which computer is hosting. I have tried many different solutions that I've found via googling my problem, including selecting IPX in the game's multiplayer menu as opposed to my normal selection of TCP/IP or Local (LAN) TCP/IP. That didn't work. I also made sure I had completely deactivated all of my antivirus and firewall programs, but that didn't work either. (They are all back on now, though, but I can turn them off if I decide to try that solution again). Also, I have Age of Mythology: The Titans expansion, and I tried doing a multiplayer on that right after trying multiplayer on Age of Empires The Conquerors, (using the LAN setting) and it worked perfectly fine. The computers are both on the same wireless router. I am REALLY hoping someone can help me solve this problem!!! I don't really want to use any of the various online AOE multiplayer game hosting sites I have heard about, I just want to do a simple LAN game. My experience level is intermediate, but if you could put your solution in layman's terms that would really help because I'm not really THAT good at understanding really complicated computer terms and such. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you.


----------



## strategyguy6 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just an FYI, if you notice that I'm offline, don't worry, I'm just going to be playing some single players on AOE2 TCE for a while, but I will check back later. Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

can you computers talk to each other? as in see each other in network places.


----------



## strategyguy6 (Dec 20, 2010)

If you mean chat on the game, no the computer that istn't hosting the game does not even show the other computer in the list of available games. If you mean something else, I'm not sure I understand what you mean, so could you please explain what you mean by "network places"? Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

My Network Places or Network. There is usually an icon on the desktop or in the start menu.


----------



## strategyguy6 (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay, I know how to get to My Network Places, but once I'm there, what do I do to check if the computers can talk to each other? Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You should see an icon with the other computers name on it. If it's not in the Local Network, you may need to go to Entire Network > Microsoft Windows Network > <network name> > and then the two computers.

Now I just re-read the post... use of paragraphs is recommended   helps me not miss information. Since one of the games works, your computers should be talking to each other.

In the NIC properties, do you have IPX/SPX protocol?


----------



## strategyguy6 (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry about the lack of paragraphs. What does NIC stand for? By the way, I need to go to bed now, and I will be gone most of the day tomorrow, but please let me know anyways, because I will be online when I get back. Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

strategyguy6 said:


> Sorry about the lack of paragraphs. What does NIC stand for? By the way, I need to go to bed now, and I will be gone most of the day tomorrow, but please let me know anyways, because I will be online when I get back. Thanks.


NIC = Network Card

in Windows XP, go to Start > Control Panel > Network Connections (if it asks you to pick a category, choose Network and Internet Connections > then Network Connections)

Right click on the Local Area Connection (or Wireless Connection if it's a wireless connection) and click properties. You should see a list with Internet Protocol (TCP/IP). When you are using the IPX/SPX protocol you need to add it if it's not listed. To do so, click on Add, Protocol, then add the IPX/SPX protocol. Do the same on the other computer and that should do it.


----------



## strategyguy6 (Dec 20, 2010)

IPX/SPX is there, but it still doesn't work.


----------



## strategyguy6 (Dec 20, 2010)

By the way, in case you're wondering I am actually going to be home all day today, because my brother got sick so I'm staying home in case I get sick too.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Did you check to make sure that the other computer was in My Network Places?


----------



## strategyguy6 (Dec 20, 2010)

They do seem to be connected.

Age of Mythology: The Titans Expansion does work to do multiplayers via LAN, so I think they are connected just fine.

I am having trouble finding the part of My Network Places where I should see the other computer, though.

When I go into My Network Places, all I see is an icon that says, "My Web Sites on MSN". If I click on "View Network Connections", I can see an icon with the name of the wireless network. Is that the thing I should be seeing, or am I looking in the wrong place?

I can also click "View Workgroup Computers" on the sidebar on the left side of the window, and I see an icon there with my computer's name on it, but not an icon with the name of the other computer.

Both computers do have the IPX protocol in their "My Network Connections", though.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you see Workgroup Computers, look there.


----------



## strategyguy6 (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay, the other computer is there for both computers.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It's hard to say. The usual suspects is not the cause. I'm suprised that AoM works and not AoE as it's the same type. Perhaps Microsofts site has some answers. Other than that... perhaps using something like XFire to create a multi game.


----------



## strategyguy6 (Dec 20, 2010)

It still doesn't work, though.


----------



## strategyguy6 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dang. Guess I'll have to try that then. Thanks.


----------



## strategyguy6 (Dec 20, 2010)

What's XFire?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

XFire is a program that tracks your game time and such, but also helps creating a multiplayer game. I haven't used it in so long though. I think Hamachi has the same functions.

www.xfire.com is the site.


----------



## strategyguy6 (Dec 20, 2010)

OK, I got it fixed now.Turns out it was the firewall after all. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

no problem


----------

